# unexplainable exhustion



## theperfect (Feb 17, 2003)

For the past few years, I have had random bouts of absolute exhuastion. It has been slowly getting worse, and kept me bed ridden all week. I feel like everything takes so much energy, sometimes it feels like I'm too tired to breath. Whenever I get up I get very dizzy, and can barely see. Simple task like re-arranging my pillows seem to tire me. I have never fainted from this, and I did get out a bit this weekend, howwever I immediatly got a headache.I have not been diagnosed with fibromyalgia or chronic faatigue, however, depression and fibromyalgia does run in my family.An insight would be greatly appreciatedPS. I have a normal amount of iron in my blood, so I doubt anemia is the cause.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello BuddhaBelly







I think you need to go to a doctor to have your symptoms evaluated, and get a diagnosis. There are so MANY causes of fatigue, Fibro and CFS are just two. Others do include depression and anemia, but there are many more too, including autoimmune diseases, endocrine disorders and so on. Your doctor will want to take some blood tests and ask you about all of your symptoms. I can really relate to your symptoms, you must be having a hard time. Get up slowly from lying or sitting down, as the blood is probably not getting up to your brain quick enough if you stand up quickly. If you feel yourself getting faint, clench your leg muscles which can reduce the blood pooling in your legs, and sit down, or put your head below your heart. Have you heard the phrase 'never do anything standing up that you can do sitting down'? That applies too! Cut out unecessary tasks (such re-arranging your pillows) and conserve your energy as much as possible. Eat regularly (complex carbohydrates and protein) to keep your blood sugar levels stable (a drop in blood sugar can cause you to feel terrible!), and don't push yourself beyond what you can sensibly do. And go and talk to your doctor. Take care,


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Quick diabetes test would be useful as its onset in smoe cases is similar to your symptoms...good luck


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

With any form of fatigue, a B12 deficiency should be ruled out. It is a form of anemia and taking vitamins doesn't fix it. Have your doctor do the blood test. If your levels are on the low end of average, ask them to go ahead with treatment which is an injection. You start out with several injections in a short time frame and then level out to once a month. (usually)Any other odd symptoms: strange taste in your mouth, sore mouth, tingling in the extremities, nerve type pain?B12 can be very serious and a deficiency can result in brain damage! Fatigue is often the first symptom.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I forgot...one of the causes of B12 deficiency is stomach problems. Your bulimia sends up red flags.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

I've been to many, many doctors, and had MRIs, blood tests for lupus, B12 deficiency, Lyme's disease, anemia, thyroid, blood sugar, etc., etc. Also had tests for MS, nerve conduction studies, been to ear doctors. Nothing conclusive except that I must have had a "viral inner ear infection" which helps doctors account for the ringing ears and lightheadedness or odd type of disequilibrium I get almost daily. And I, too, get waves of fatigue or weakness. Have trouble making my eyes focus sometimes, because they hurt. My scalp tingles too, and I feel pressure on my head. Some days I am able to push myself to do things, but other days it's tough. Makes it hard to plan activities with friends, etc., doesn't it? I've had this since 1998. It started with a sore throat, sore ears, swollen glands, crashing fatigue/lightheadedness and headache. Despite many trials with antibiotics, I still get milder recurrences one or two days of every week. The rest of the time I just tire easily. I hope that someday I'll find a doctor who will have some ideas on this. I hope you have some luck with this. At least I'm a little better than I was. Good luck, dear.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Miserable experiences for the both of you! ((((hugs)))) Be sure to keep us posted Buddah and xo!


----------

